# IWC Mark XII Inbound



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok, so my second IWC is on its way to me now. This one is a Mk XII and my previous one was a XV. I think I'll like the smaller case size better. Can I correctly assume the lugs are 18mm on the Mk XII?

I got this one pretty much sight-unseen and don't know much about the XII other than what I've read in the last hour or so on the internet. I got a good deal I think, but wonder if there are any insights to this piece that make it particularly unique? Mostly I'm interested in the width of the case lugs...I have a pretty good size inventory of straps and such in the 18mm width.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

great watch! it's a classic with a jlc movement... :-!


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have one! It's a great watch with a very nice JLC manufactured movement from a period in IWC which was considered at its most recent peak by many enthusiasts. I believe it does have a 18mm lug.

My experiences so far:
- It is a very versatile watch, depending on the strap/bracelet, it can dress up or down. It's occupies a nice niche between a sports watch and a dress watch. 
- I do not think of it as a rough and tumble sports watch. I would not deliberately wear in a situation where it's likely to receive extreme abuse. On the other hand, I do not feel to take it off at times to protect it either.
- Its pre-owned price on watch fora tends to trend lower than one might expect given its rarity and the prestige of the movement, I suspect, due to the 36mm size; its pre-owned price at dealers tends to trend quite high. A paradox. I suspect a few years down the road, it will become quite collectible.
- it's a fairly discrete watch, all things consider, but it does seem to get second glances at times. I remember a guy at a watch store in Switzerland seem to ramp up the service when he noticed the Mark XII on my wrist.
- I have thought of selling it at times to buy something bolder or large, but it so well executed and that level of movement quality is such a rarity at that price level - esp in a Pilot type watch, that I know that I will regret it. There are also times when I want to wear a watch that is more discrete and elegant.


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Just got the IWC and it's clear it is need of a service soon. Any suggestions on servicing?


----------



## mark1996 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, show us a photo of it!!!!!!


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

mark1996 said:


> Well, show us a photo of it!!!!!!


My BB camera is pretty lousy, so I'll get it home and off the strap and cleaned up good and post a pic or two. It's going on a DiModell Rallye strap I've been saving for just the perfect 18mm home.


----------



## mark1996 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Ron, I was just kidding you. I am the one who sold you the watch!


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

I know. ;-)

Looks to be timing pretty well for the 3 hours I've been wearing it.


----------



## mark1996 (Mar 6, 2010)

Good. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

redsrover said:


> Just got the IWC and it's clear it is need of a service soon. Any suggestions on servicing?


I would go to Superior again in Brooklyn. It should rund $500-550 for a service.


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Shipped to Superior in Brooklyn this morning. Now the long wait begins....


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Got email from Superior on Friday. Over $1100 is the estimated service cost. $495 for servicing the movement. $250 for new super luminova dial and hands. $250 for refurbishing the case. $125 for new IWC strap.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

redsrover said:


> Got email from Superior on Friday. Over $1100 is the estimated service cost. $495 for servicing the movement. $250 for new super luminova dial and hands. $250 for refurbishing the case. $125 for new IWC strap.


Yikes! :-(


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

redsrover said:


> Got email from Superior on Friday. Over $1100 is the estimated service cost. $495 for servicing the movement. $250 for new super luminova dial and hands. $250 for refurbishing the case. $125 for new IWC strap.


That's a lot of $$$ but keep in mind, you are doing a lot of stuff that are not necessarily part of a standard overhaul. As per earlier in the thread, I have a Mark XII which I will probably send off to Superior at some point. Faced with the same options, here is what I will do:


The previous owner switched out the hands but left the tritium dial. The luminova hands alone are enough to read the time at night with the more faint tritium dial (and it's a cheaper swap), but I would have been very happy if he left it all tritium as tritium develops a great patina over time which goes with the whole retro look of the watch (some watches now have superluminova tinted to look like aged tritium!). So I will pass on that.
I wear the watch a lot so it's going to develop a patina of scratches esp. around the bezel (far less on the sides). I think it looks fine like this & I rather keep it like this than polish down the case to remove the surface scratches that will resurface again anyway within a few days. So I will pass on that.
I have the unused OEM black strap and buckle. I use the buckle on other straps since there's nothing particularly special about the OEM strap in my humble opinion. So I will pass on that too.
$450 for the movement service is not too bad given that the IWC 884 movement is considered a sophisticated, 'high strung' movement which is best left to an IWC specialist like Superior to overhaul. Yes - definitely.


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Exactly what I did.


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

redsrover said:


> Exactly what I did.


What's the estimated wait until the job is complete?


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

akit110 said:


> What's the estimated wait until the job is complete?


12 weeks, well, 11 now.:roll:


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

(sigh)

waiting....

;-)


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

redsrover said:


> (sigh)
> 
> waiting....
> 
> ;-)


Only seven weeks left :-!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

It's always a long wait when you send a newly bought watch out for service. This why I will probably send my Mark XII out for service now that I just received my 3536 - this way I will not miss it quite as much. By the time, it comes back, I will be raring to wear it again.


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Man I almost forgot about this IWC until yesterday I ran across the box in my gun closet. Wonder if Superior has even started on it??


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn. Called to check on the status of the IWC and very nice lady said it would be early July, beyond the 12 week estimate, before completed.

I'm just sick.:-(


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Uh, what does a Mark XII look like?


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you. I sent off my Mark XII to them in late May, they received it early June. No word from them on anything. Not too worried. They have a great reputation & I don't expect a quick turnaround.

I just got a 3536 Aquatimer but I sent the Mark XII which I have had for years. My thinking was to send away the watch I've had for a while. The wait will be less painful. 

Now my collection is mostly 40mm plus sports watches so I really wanted the Mark XII back in rotation - for work. I wanted a watch that weighs almost nothing, blends in with my business clothes and slipped under the sleeve of every shirt I have. But still looked nice and WIS-worthy.


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Just talked to Superior. What was supposed to take 12 weeks ending last week has had another month added to it. Sounds like they've not even started on mine.

Frustrated and disappointed.


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

redsrover said:


> Just talked to Superior. What was supposed to take 12 weeks ending last week has had another month added to it. Sounds like they've not even started on mine.
> 
> Frustrated and disappointed.


Too bad to hear that.. Could it be they are waiting for spare parts?

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm...I also notice that I haven't received a repair quote on my Mark XII which they received in early June.


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Superior called me Friday and said they were shipping my IWC Mark XII right away. Lady said it looks new, brand new, and is just pristine now.

I'm stoked but can't help but think how this piece was bought on a whim and immediately sent to Superior for an overhaul. I think I might sell it here.

So consider this a feeler, any interest? I've got $1100 in restoration and cleaning, plus what I paid for it. I'd probably list it in the $3k neighborhood.


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

redsrover said:


> Superior called me Friday and said they were shipping my IWC Mark XII right away. Lady said it looks new, brand new, and is just pristine now.
> 
> I'm stoked but can't help but think how this piece was bought on a whim and immediately sent to Superior for an overhaul. I think I might sell it here.
> 
> So consider this a feeler, any interest? I've got $1100 in restoration and cleaning, plus what I paid for it. I'd probably list it in the $3k neighborhood.


Regarding pricing, I notice there's a larger than normal differential between what dealers ask for the Mark XII and what I see them sell for (when available) on private seller forums or Eb*y. I think this depends on the perception of whether it you consider it "rare, collectible with JLC mov't" or "nice but 36mm". Pricing is tricky on this one.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

the markXII is very expensive to service especially if you go through an official IWC service centre, btw did you ask an independant experienced watchmaker to make you a quotation before sending it to IWC????


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

georges zaslavsky said:


> the markXII is very expensive to service especially if you go through an official IWC service centre, btw did you ask an independant experienced watchmaker to make you a quotation before sending it to IWC????


I am sure you can find someone to do it cheaper. It would be unlikely that they would be better at servicing that particular movement however. Perhaps with a 2392 or 2384 that wouldn't make much of a difference, but with the IWC 884 mov't, it is a bit finicky and requires some experience and the right amount of lubrication to get it humming.


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, I like it done right, and I'm willing to pay the factory technician to do it right, and I expect the factory to stand behind the work I paid for. So don't look to me for advice on the cheapest route out of something like servicing a fine swiss watch. Even my 6 year old Land Rover still gets it's oil changed/servicing at the dealership because I don't want an unfamiliar mechanic to cause a problem, or hide one.

Sure I'd sell the watch, everything is for sale at the right price. But my price would include what I have in it and the recent service, plus a little extra because I think it might bring it on the market. If not, I'll keep it.

Just arrived in the afternoon mail run. Nice. Nice nice nice. It's brand new, pressure tested, securely packaged. Ok so now I think it wasn't such a long wait...lol


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

redsrover said:


> Well, I like it done right, and I'm willing to pay the factory technician to do it right, and I expect the factory to stand behind the work I paid for. So don't look to me for advice on the cheapest route out of something like servicing a fine swiss watch. Even my 6 year old Land Rover still gets it's oil changed/servicing at the dealership because I don't want an unfamiliar mechanic to cause a problem, or hide one.
> 
> Sure I'd sell the watch, everything is for sale at the right price. But my price would include what I have in it and the recent service, plus a little extra because I think it might bring it on the market. If not, I'll keep it.
> 
> Just arrived in the afternoon mail run. Nice. Nice nice nice. It's brand new, pressure tested, securely packaged. Ok so now I think it wasn't such a long wait...lol


Redrover, I have gone back and forth about selling mine several times. Reasons to sell? - size & movement is not the most robust. But I have to say when I wore it regularly for about 3 years - I seldom had the urge to buy another watch. The acid test for me is long-term satisfaction. And on this it scored very, very high. It was extremely comfortable (i.e. fits cuffs well), legible, classic looks, and relative rarity made it a keeper. Also a Pilot style watch of recent movement not packing an ETA 2824 or 2892 is relatively uncommon - only the Glashutte Navigator comes to mind in this small category. So I have decided it as a keeper - and my 'go to' watch to wear when I'm wearing shifts with cuffs. It's about as close to a dress watch is I am likely to enjoy wearing!


----------



## redsrover (Oct 24, 2006)

*IWC Mark XII Date Wheel Advance*

So...my Mark 12 has no book or instructions. To advance the date wheel do I pull the stem to position two and turn the crown counter-clockwise until the date changes, then reverse the crown a turn or two and then again turn the crown counter clockwise to advance to the next date? I was unable to ratchet through the date numbers without this back and forth routine.

I assume this is normal but wanted to ask the question.

TIA

Red:think::think:


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: IWC Mark XII Date Wheel Advance*



redsrover said:


> So...my Mark 12 has no book or instructions. To advance the date wheel do I pull the stem to position two and turn the crown counter-clockwise until the date changes, then reverse the crown a turn or two and then again turn the crown counter clockwise to advance to the next date? I was unable to ratchet through the date numbers without this back and forth routine.
> 
> I assume this is normal but wanted to ask the question.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think this describes my experience. Position two and then I turn the crown - I believe - clockwise to advance the date rapidly. Works without a hitch once I find position 2. The trick was to find the detente for Position 2. Typically, I would overshoot and go to Position 3 which stops the watch for time setting.


----------



## papazulu (Mar 25, 2010)

redsrover said:


> Uh, what does a Mark XII look like?


Like the one I just bought!
With SS and leather bracelett, both boxes, paperwork and overhaul bill from Schaffhausen...


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice Papazulu! It is nice to see that the Mark XII still has new fans. 

I have mine on a brown leather strap. IMHO, it looks the best that way. However, it's not the most practical option for daily wear since the leather strap gets soiled when it gets wet and it sometimes looks a bit odd if I am wearing at work and wearing black shoes, black belt etc. 

So I have debated buying the bracelet aftermarket just for the sheer practicality of it. Still on the fence.


----------



## papazulu (Mar 25, 2010)

akit110 said:


> Nice Papazulu! It is nice to see that the Mark XII still has new fans.
> 
> I have mine on a brown leather strap. IMHO, it looks the best that way. However, it's not the most practical option for daily wear since the leather strap gets soiled when it gets wet and it sometimes looks a bit odd if I am wearing at work and wearing black shoes, black belt etc.
> 
> So I have debated buying the* bracelet aftermarket *just for the sheer practicality of it. Still on the fence.


Hi,
If you are considering bying an authentic IWC SS bracelett, then you´ll have to dig deep in your pockets...how does 1100€ sound to you?

Regards

Jimmy


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

papazulu said:


> Hi,
> If you are considering bying an authentic IWC SS bracelett, then you´ll have to dig deep in your pockets...how does 1100€ sound to you?
> 
> Regards
> ...


Lol. It sound way too high. I would buy another watch for that. Probably a Damasko.
Fortunately I can buy it a mark xii bracelet for around $400 pre-owned,


----------



## papazulu (Mar 25, 2010)

akit110 said:


> Lol. It sound way too high. I would buy another watch for that. Probably a Damasko.
> Fortunately I can buy it a mark xii bracelet for around $400 pre-owned,


Buy it before someone else hears about it, the bracelett alone is rare as hens teeth, I know I way looking for one for months.
The price quoted, was from IWC themselves, at the time I sent a couple of watches to them for an extract from the archives.

Regards


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

papazulu said:


> Buy it before someone else hears about it, the bracelett alone is rare as hens teeth, I know I way looking for one for months.
> The price quoted, was from IWC themselves, at the time I sent a couple of watches to them for an extract from the archives.
> 
> Regards


Sorry - I was not implying that wasn't the going rate for a new one. Just thought it was too high for what it is. I might buy it pre-owned just for later as I hear it is very comfortable.


----------

